# GPU-Z v0.3.5 and ATI 1950XT on Windows 7 64bit



## eltoro200 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,
I just tried version 0.3.5 and even though it detects Windows 7 64bit correctly, it fails to detects many aspects of the video card on a consistent basis.
As you can see in the captures below, sometimes it detects the video card as "Radeon X1950 Series Secondary", and then the hardware details are wrong.

Correct:










Error:









My System:
Intel E8400
Asus P5K-V
Sapphire Radeon 1950XT 256MB PCI-E
2 x Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz KVR (a total of 4GB dual-channel)

Besides that, after opening and closing it a few times it started giving me a driver error message. When that happens, the GPU-Z process doesn't close after I click on the OK button in the driver error window. See attached capture.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

interesting issue with the secondary .. i'll haveto investigate .. after i find an agp system


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2009)

He said it's PCI-E:


eltoro200 said:


> Hi,
> My System:
> Intel E8400
> Asus P5K-V
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

sorry i'm a retard


----------

